# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  «Вся правда о жизненных буднях» или «УГОДИ МНЕ МИЛАЯ.»

## Уралочка

* Игровой блок* 
*«Вся правда о жизненных буднях»
                                                                                        или «Угоди мне милая»»*

Если раньше, именно рыцарь спасал заточённую в замке принцессу, сражался, рисковал  жизнью, целовал спящую красавицу, что бы оживить, то сейчас времена и нравы изменились… теперь нам, женщинам, приходится всё делать самим…… Дерево сама посадила, сына, дочь  сама вырастила. Думаешь, ну всё отдохну, но то избы горят, то кони скачут. Ну совсем никак нельзя расслабиться и почувствовать себя слабой и беззащитной. - вот кто мы теперь?! Как нас назвать?.......

Этот блок *универсальный*, может использоваться на *любом* мероприятии (свадьба, юбилей, корпоратив).

В комплект входит музыкальное сопровождение, подробное описание, ВИДЕО.

*Стоимость комплекта 1 200 руб.* 

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Очень мне пришелся по душе игровой блок от Лены «Угоди мне, милая».В блоке продуманы все детали, начиная от грамотно поставленных манков, заканчивая финальной частью.  Номер динамичен, но в то же время очень прост в исполнении. Минимальный реквизит и универсальность конкурса дают возможность использовать его на любом мероприятии. С огромным удовольствием и благодарность автору беру номер в работу!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Очень мне пришелся по душе игровой блок от Лены «Угоди мне, милая».В блоке продуманы все детали, начиная от грамотно поставленных манков, заканчивая финальной частью.  Номер динамичен, но в то же время очень прост в исполнении. Минимальный реквизит и универсальность конкурса дают возможность использовать его на любом мероприятии. С огромным удовольствием и благодарность автору беру номер в работу!!!


Наташа, спасибо за добрые слова. Очень приятно. Знаю, что ты сама замечательно придумываешь, своих фишек  много и то, что мой блок взяла в работу - это высокая оценка. Спасибо ещё раз :Tender:

----------


## Уралочка

В личку поступают вопросы, на которые я решила ответить здесь. 
В блоке "Угоди мне милая" основная часть игры ложиться на плечи женщин.  Ведь итак мы часто "выезжаем" на мужчинах и женщины остаются в стороне. По поводу реквизита - минимальный, простой. с уважением, Елена :Tender:

----------


## Львовна

Леночка, спасибо большое за  "Угоди мне, милая "!  На последней свадьбе с огромным удовольствием опробовала! Это настоящая изюминка! Взрослые "девочки" так шалили, что у меня просто слёзы застилали глаза  от хохота! Очень,очень вкусная работа! Впрочем, как и все остальные твои блоки!

----------


## Tajussa

Вот уж угодила - так угодила... Спасибо за очередную бомбочку, Ленуська. Попробовала провести блок "Угоди мне милая" на юбилее. Публика была немного пафосная - предприниматели, начальники, от 45 и старше.. Да вот только не на долго того пафоса хватило... Участники сего действа отжигали так. что зрители рыдали от хохота уткнувшись в соседей по столу, и долго обсуждали во время перекура кто как кого "сделал", сопровождая разговор взрывами хохота... 
Так держать, Ленусь... С П А С И Б О !!!!

Удачи!

----------


## Львовна

Ленусь, я твой замечательный блок "Угоди мне,милая" немного трансформировала и попробовала провести для незамужних подружек невесты! Это было нечто!!! Спасибо тебе ещё раз за твои работы!!! Они УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

ЛЕНОЧКА, ЛЬВОВНА, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ФОТО!!!!!! СУПЕР!!!
Спешу обрадовать тех, кто уже купил блок "Угоди мне милая"...появилось ВИДЕО... пишите в личку..... с уважением, Елена. :Tender:

----------


## Праздник в Томске

Лена, поделюсь своим опытом))) Провела я впервые на свадьбе 6.12 блок "Угоди мне, милая..." Подготовилась тщательно, и платки купила, и лошадей ручной работы заказала, сделали... Гости получали кайф в процессе испытаний, а я - глядя на них! ))) Фотограф и видеооператор сделали мне комплимент, что таких ярких фотографий, как с этого блока, не было уже давно в их практике! Поэтому Лена, эти комплименты - твои! Лови! Спасибо тебе!  :flower:

----------


## Уралочка

> Гости получали кайф в процессе испытаний, а я - глядя на них! ))) Фотограф и видеооператор сделали мне комплимент, что таких ярких фотографий, как с этого блока, не было уже давно в их практике!


ВОТ! Это самое главное: нравится - ТЕБЕ,ГОСТЯМ И.....ФОТОГРАФАМ.  Оль, спасибо за отзыв... порадовала меня. с ув. Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

*"УГОДИ МИЛАЯ". ВИДЕО.*

----------


## Лена Конь

Обожаю этот блок , саму идею использования детских лошадок на палочке (их потом не отберешь у народа) давно крутила в голове и вот нашла творителя, кто смог услышать мои "молитвы"!!!  ура ура ура!! Леночка , просто круть!  верчу блок, то так - то эдак, со словами и без слов))))  в любом варианте драйв обеспечен!! Звукарь мой просто обожает этот конкурс говорит,что его специально под меня точили)))) так что , респект и СПАСИИИБКИ от нас двоих!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Обожаю этот блок , саму идею использования детских лошадок на палочке (их потом не отберешь у народа) давно крутила в голове и вот нашла творителя, кто смог услышать мои "молитвы"!!!  ура ура ура!! Леночка , просто круть!


КРУТО КРУТО КРУТООО!!!! Одни эмоции!!! :Yahoo:  Леночка - спасибочкиии!!! Обожаю этот блок,до сих пор играю :Yes4:

----------


## snegurka

Леночка , спасибо большое за этот зажигательный блок. На ближайшей свадьбе опробую, уверена пройдет на УРА!

----------

